# College majors



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Sooo I'm a senior and its about time to apply to colleges. I know I'll get into atleast 1 uni but I'm still unsure what major to pick. I've narrowed them down to Computer Science, Mechanical Engineering, and Chemistry. I know I can always change but I need something to put down on the app. Tell me what you think of those 3 majors.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

My cheap advice (worth exactly what you paid for it)...

Computer Sci grads are a dime a dozen. Every college pumps out tons of them.
Mechanical Engineering - these people actually create the technology of our world - fantastic job. If you're cut out for it, you have a great advantage.
Chemistry - fantastic major if you want to teach or don't mind being a little cog in a big corporate machine.

But then, I graduated in engineering. It was a fabulous experience and really taught me how to develop a solution when presented with a problem. In reality, all three of these are solid majors that will give you many opportunities in life. Just don't pick history, art, or litterature. I'm sure they're fine, but actually getting paid to work is fun too. (No offense intended to anyone )


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Chemistry can always lead to a medical degree as well. A lot of pre-med people go for either Chemistry or Biology. Not a bad career considering you can specialize in a wide range of jobs in the area. 

Mechanical Engineering is a tough field but a good one. 

Just choose one you "think" might be the one for you. You'll have to take general courses in chemistry, biology, math, etc anyways. I've changed majors twice and I'm thinking about changing for the third time. You just get into classes and fall in love with the whatever the subject is. In my case, organic chemistry is just fascinating.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Engineering, there is going to be a shortage soon. And its fun!


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with being prepared to change majors. I did it several times through college and am completely happy to be teaching high school students now. Be comfortable enough with yourself to become interested in a subject you take in college and follow that, not just sticking with your stated major.

Chemistry or Engineering are both good majors and will be sorely needed in the upcoming years, nationwide.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

All true, though on epoint to consider is that often the Calculus or Chemisty class you have to take for you rmajor is diferent for life science vs. engineering majors. Changing majors is fine, but try to declare a major in the beginning that is in the same field that interests you. Most importantly, just pay attention to what courses you take in the first year or two and consider how they will fit with your interests. 

However, there is nothing wrong with learning outside your major field. You can never know to much. One last advice, your advisors and counselors generally know crap. My first college advisor thought I was someone else, witha different major fo rour first two meetings. She told me to take one class then later asked my why I was taking it. KNow what you need before you ever get there. Colleges all have websites with course descriptions, requirements, etc. Make sure you look those over before you go in. You should declare some major though as undeclared students get even worse help and crappier advisors.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

If you are good at it - Physics with a major in nuclear power plant engineering, probably comes under the mechanical engineering flag. 

Fusion - wave of the future.

Texas just announced three new fission plants, the Audobon Society has endorsed nukes, the Middle East is in meltdown, oil prices will reach ridiculous highs just after the next election.

Either that, or invent a perpetual motion device.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with guaiac_boy, except chemistry can open the doors to some great careers. I have 2 friends in pharmacy school and 1 in med school, all with bright careers ahead. I also have a friend who has an engineering degree. He now works for the highway department, makes good money, takes 2 hour lunches and is home by 4 pm just about every day.


----------

